# Existe certificação para Gentoo?

## mcaa

Amigos, com podem ver sou novata no forum, sou estudante do curso técnico do IFES e estou realizando um trabalho sobre Gentoo, já pesquisei bastante a respeito e não é muito facil encontrar material sobre ele. Gostaria de saber se existe certificação para Gentoo e Quais as empresas que utilizam ele , se alguém puder me ajudar nesta pesquisa eu agradeço.

----------

## Dark Shoyu

Acredito que não haja uma pesquisa sobre quais sistemas operacionais as empresas brasileira usam e, ainda mais especificamente, sobre distribuições linux. Sugiro que você procure grandes empresas voltadas para a internet, hospedagem, ou até mesmo revistas especializadas; talvez elas possam lhe ajudar.

Pelo pouco que conheço sobre as necessidades das empresas e do Gentoo, acredito que a distribuição não esteja à frente de outras distribuições porque o Gentoo requer um bom conhecimento sobre o hardware onde se está instalando (para configurar o kernel, caso seja a instalação para uma máquina desktop, que provavelmente pode ter uma grande rotatividade, ou um usuário não muito fã de ir muito a fundo na organização da distribuição) e, em caso de servidores, existem distribuições voltadas especificamente ao corporativo, provendo um suporte, e, por isso, sendo muito bem vistas pelas grandes empresas. Pode até ser que o Gentoo seja usado em alguma empresa média ou pequena, mas acho que não seriam muitas.

----------

